# Powerbook americain



## darkheart (28 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai une amie au etats unis qui va bientot m'envoyer un powerbook 17'. Quelqu'un peu me dire ce que j'ai besoin d'acheter comme materiel/adaptateur ou quoi que ce soit pour le faire fonctionner correctement en France.
Sinon je suppose que tout fonctionnera correctement et sans probleme?

Merci!


----------



## drs (28 Janvier 2005)

salut

à ma connaissance rien. Tout est déjà dedans. Sauf qu'il aura un clavier QWERTY.

Alex


J'ai bon les gars?


----------



## Sebang (28 Janvier 2005)

drs a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bon les gars?



Presque. 

Il faudra juste changer l'embout de la prise de courant qui sera de type US (2 barres verticales) en prise de chez nous (2 bouts ronds, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas regardé leur prise depuis longtemps  ).
Attention, il n'y a bien -que- l'embout à changer (ou le câble alim, si tu en as des Fr, la prise est standard). Pas de problème de voltage ou autre. De plus, il te suffira de changer la langue d'OSX dans les préférences systèmes pour l'avoir en Fr, sympa Apple non ? 

A part ça c'est du tout bon. Amuse toi bien avec ton futur 17' !


----------



## Onra (28 Janvier 2005)

Y'a le clavier qui change aussi, c'est un qwerty US. Pour les ascents, il faut utiliser les touches commande, ctrl et compagnie. Pour les apprendre ou les voir il faut afficher le visualisateur clavier, sélectionnable dans l'onglet clavier du panneau de préférence système.

Sinon pour le reste tu peux faire confiance à Sebang


----------



## chupastar (28 Janvier 2005)

Tu peux faire une recherche, le sujet à déjà été abordé plusieurs fois sur ce même forum. 
Tu auras toutes les réponses à tes questions.  

Mais en gros ce qui en ressortait, pas de pb majeur sauf pour le clavier si tu n'y est pas habitué, pour le changer c'est cher.

Voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement, mis a part l'embout de l'alim, il n'y a rien a changer.
Par contre, il est vrai que je ne sais pas si le clavier qwerty sera très cool pour les accents.
Enfin bon, ca reste quand meme un détail.

Tiens nous au courant des que tu l'as


----------



## chupastar (28 Janvier 2005)

Un détail qu'il devra utiliser toutes les fois qu'il allume son PB!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Un détail qu'il devra utiliser toutes les fois qu'il allume son PB!



Oui c'est vrai, mais es-ce vraiment génant.
J'ai eu un compaq qwerty il y'a quelques années, et je n'ai pas eu trop de mal a m'y habituer.


----------



## darkheart (28 Janvier 2005)

Merci de vos reponses!

En fait le clavier qwerty ne me gene pas du tout du fait que c'est ce type de clavier que j'utilise tout les jours au boulot (je travaille dans une banque americaine). En fait j'ai des problemes quand je dois taper sur mon clavier perso!
Voila reste plus qu'a attendre quelques jours pour recevoir mon nouveau bijou et arreter de me faire chambrer par un collegue qui a un mac depuis des annees!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Ok, ben tiens nous au courant des que tu as ton PB, et des photos si possible.


----------



## cousinhube (28 Janvier 2005)

Je me posais trois questions à propose de ce problème:

-Comment cela se passe t il en ce qui concerne la garantie ? Apple France le prend en charge ou il faut le renvoyer aux US...

-Au niveau de la douane est ce qu'on a le droit de se faire envooyer un ordi par un ami s'il l'a a ouvert ou est ce qu'il faut payer une taxe (tu as le droit de ne pas répondre...)?

-en ce qui concerne le clavier, mais la c'est pls général comme question, peut on attribuer à une touche une autre fonction que celle qui lui est attribuée par défaut? Je m'explique, dans son cas ce serait de se recontituer un claiver azerty de manière virtuelle, et dans le mien ce serait tout simplement d'assigner le "point" à la place de la"virgule" sur le clavier numérique... Est ce possible ???

Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

cousinhube a dit:
			
		

> Je me posais trois questions à propose de ce problème:
> 
> -Comment cela se passe t il en ce qui concerne la garantie ? Apple France le prend en charge ou il faut le renvoyer aux US...


 
La garantie Apple sur les PB est internationale, donc en cas de pépin c'est Apple France qu'il faut appeler.


			
				cousinhube a dit:
			
		

> -Au niveau de la douane est ce qu'on a le droit de se faire envooyer un ordi par un ami s'il l'a a ouvert ou est ce qu'il faut payer une taxe (tu as le droit de ne pas répondre...)?


 
J'en sais rien mais ça me paraît risqué ...


			
				cousinhube a dit:
			
		

> -en ce qui concerne le clavier, mais la c'est pls général comme question, peut on attribuer à une touche une autre fonction que celle qui lui est attribuée par défaut? Je m'explique, dans son cas ce serait de se recontituer un claiver azerty de manière virtuelle, et dans le mien ce serait tout simplement d'assigner le "point" à la place de la"virgule" sur le clavier numérique... Est ce possible ???
> 
> Je vous remercie d'avance


 
Oui c'est ce qu'on appelle le mappage de clavier, il suffit de basculer ton clavier en clavier FR et les touches US réagiront comme un clavier FR


----------



## darkheart (28 Janvier 2005)

Bonne question pour la douane... De maniere generale je pense que tu as quand meme le droit de recevoir des cadeaux de la part de tes amis partout dans le monde! Dans mon cas, je lui ai demande de me mettre le powerbook dans un bon gros carton Fedex ou UPS et de garder une copie de la facture. C'est elle qui va l'acheter et me l'envoyer. Elle l'aura paye et aura une copie de la facture. Theoriquement je vois pas de probleme. La mondialisation doit marcher pour tout le monde non? Mais je vous tiendrais au courant!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Ok, on attends de tes news.
J'espere que le passage a la douane va bien se passer.


----------



## cousinhube (28 Janvier 2005)

Je vous remercie pour ces précisions.

Pour revenir sur le mappage de clavier, est il possible juste changer une touche, en l'espèce ce serait assigner le point à la place de la virgule sur le clavier numérique?


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

cousinhube a dit:
			
		

> Je vous remercie pour ces précisions.
> 
> Pour revenir sur le mappage de clavier, est il possible juste changer une touche, en l'espèce ce serait assigner le point à la place de la virgule sur le clavier numérique?



non je ne pense pas ...


----------



## boodou (29 Janvier 2005)

cousinhube a dit:
			
		

> Je vous remercie pour ces précisions.
> 
> Pour revenir sur le mappage de clavier, est il possible juste changer une touche, en l'espèce ce serait assigner le point à la place de la virgule sur le clavier numérique?



faut pas abuser non plus 
c'est tout le clavier ou rien, basta !


----------



## nicohenn (29 Janvier 2005)

hello,
pour le mac au us, les douanes font très gaffe...moi je me suis fait taxé sur un import us d'un ipod par ups !! il est vrai que mon pote avait fait fort car il avait précisé Ipod sur le paquet...resultat diff france-us a payer quand je suis aller le chercher !!!
pour la compatibilité technique, j'ai eu echo a la fnac que la carte wifi au us ne marche pas en france et vice-versa (frequence differente)...est-ce que quelqu'un a eu echo de cela ?
merci,


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Non, pour le wifi, il n'y a aucun probleme
Je ne vois pas pourquoi il y'en aurait, ce sont des ondes identiques

Enfin j'espere que je ne me trompes pas

Et puis, je signal que les channels 1 a 4 sont dis "américains"


----------



## chupastar (29 Janvier 2005)

Il me semble bien que le wi-fi soit une norme internationale, donc tout comme l'USB marchera aussi bien dans nos contrés qu'aux US, je ne vois pas pourquoi le wi-fi de là bas serait différent de celui d'ici.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

Je confirme, le wi-fi est une norme internationnale, donc fonctionne partout de la meme facon.

Donc il n'y a pas d'inquiétudes a avoir.

Les ondes wifi sont les memes chez nous qu'aux USA


----------



## LOIC77 (15 Février 2005)

Incroyable en effet....j'ai fait mon choix, ce sera PwB 12 achete aux USA... 

Comme beaucoup d'autres l'ont reproche, à Cupertino 1euro=1dollars.:hein: 

En comparant les 2 modeles sur apple.fr et apple.com, je réalise que le superdrive 12 pouces (achete aux USA) me revient au meme prix que le combo 12 pouces (achete en France et detaxe).

le combo-15 USA revient au prix du combo-12 français (avec TVA)...

Dommage que Steeve n'ait pas conscience de cela....les parts de marché de Mac (ordinateur)en France aurait un tout autre visage... 

Je profiterai donc du sejour d'un ami pour m'en faire ramener un....


----------



## vincmyl (15 Février 2005)

Ca vaut le coup mais tu payeras des taxes las ba non? tva dans chaque état


----------



## LOIC77 (16 Février 2005)

non, la taxe est deja comprise dans le prix...t'achetes la bas, tu sors tout des cartons, tu mets dans ton sac et ciao! il ya peut etre meme moyen de se faire rembourser la taxe si tu prouves que tu n'es pas resident US (Passeport)...
Ce type de manip n'est utile que si tu n'as pas à payer le billet d'avion....


----------



## Balooners (16 Février 2005)

Ouais Ben si tuveux mon avis, je préfère mettre 100euros de plus, et avoir un truc Fiable... Tu ne sais pas comment cela va se passer à la douane, le risque du transport, un Qwerty, mais ça c'est pas plus mal non plus enfin bon. Et concernant la taxe, non celle ci n'est pas comprise étant donnée qu'elle est différentes dans tous les états. En fait au final tu y gagne quoi ? 100¤ mouais bof...


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Février 2005)

encore des posts sur les taxes alors qu'il y a un fil entier qui y est consacré   :sleep: 

Lisez-le avant de dire n'importe quoi sur les taxes et la détaxe aux US


----------



## Sebang (16 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> En fait au final tu y gagne quoi ? 100¤ mouais bof...



Si je peux me permettre, on fait plein de choses avec 100 euros. Alors si on peut les économiser, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Balooners (16 Février 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre, on fait plein de choses avec 100 euros. Alors si on peut les économiser, pourquoi pas ?


 Oui, mais là, je suis d'accord, 100 ¤ c'est 100 ¤, là dessus, il n'y a pas de soucis, mais en y repensant bien, si tu as un soucis avec ton ordi, tu va aller voir un revandeur, et le revendeur, afin d'ouvrir un dossier auprès d'Apple va te facturer ça 60 euros comme tu ne l'as pas acheté chez lui. Si tu as le moindre truc, ça va être la galère pour s'en sortir, alors moi, je dis, mais cela reste mon point de vue hein, pas s'emmerder à le prendre au EE parce qu'a la moindre embrouille tout part en sucette.


----------



## Sebang (16 Février 2005)

Ceci dit, depuis que les prix de l'Apple Store Européen ont été "rapprochés" des prix US, ça vaut moins le coup qu'il y a quelques mois d'acheter son portable hors UE. Surtout l'ADC ou même la réduc éducation ou Fnac, y'a moyen d'avoir une machine qui s'approche du prix US, les inconvenients en moins.

Mais je sais que par exemple, mon Powerbook 12" (voir sign, la barrette de 512 en moins), je l'ai payé 1500 euros sur l'Apple Store Educ Japonais en Juin alors que la meme config était à 2100 euros sur l'Apple Store France... Là, ça valait le coup de prendre des "risques" (douane, frais suppl éventuels, qwerty, etc...).

Si mon achat devait se réaliser au jour d'aujourd'hui, j'hésiterai plus, surtout si tu dis qu'il y a 60 euros de frais d'ouverture de dossier en cas de pépin...
Ceci dit, mon PB arrive à la fin de sa garantie et j'ai pas eu de soucis (pour l'instant !  )

Enfin bon. Ça dépend comment l'occasion se présente ! Mais pour un iBook par exemple,vu le peu de différence de prix et la plus grand proportion à avoir des pépins (il parait), je le prendrais en France.


----------



## TinTin67 (17 Février 2005)

Pour compléter / clarifier le sujer :

- Les prix indiqués sur l'Apple Store US sont HT. Il faut donc y rajouter la TVA locale, en moyenne 6% 
           (c'est variable par Etat, par example 0% au Delaware).
- Il n'y a pas de concept "d'Achat Détaxé" aux US, étant donné que la TVA perçue est locale, pas Fédérale... 
           (ou alors j'ai pas trouvé comment ! :rateau: )
- Un PB achété au US est exactement le même que son petit frère achété en France SAUF pour:
- Le format de la prise électrique de l'alimentation (un adaptateur ou un cable à 2¤ et le tour est joué...)
- Le clavier (QWERTY: ca c'est plus embettant...   ) 
- Pour la douane, normalement il faut "déclarer" le produit et donc payer la TVA sur sa valeur en France. L'histoire du cadeau, n'est pas recevable si la valeur des marchandises est supérieure à 120 ou 130 ¤. (A peine en dessous d'un PB 17" flambant neuf !!  )
- La garantie est mondiale sur les portables (Mais attention pas pour tout les autres matériels)


En gros, ca valait vachement plus le coup l'an dernier, avant qu'Apple ne baisse les tarifs.
Si tu compares aujourd'hui les prix HT, en tenant compte du taux de change que tu vas payer avec ta carte de crédit (c'est 3-4% plus cher que le taux interbancaire), tu trouveras en gros 5% de difference : ca fait pas lourd !

En conclusion, ramener du matos des US est equivalent à un achat HT en france (si tu ne te fais pas chopper à la douane !!  ).


----------



## LOIC77 (18 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> encore des posts sur les taxes alors qu'il y a un fil entier qui y est consacré   :sleep:
> 
> Lisez-le avant de dire n'importe quoi sur les taxes et la détaxe aux US


 tu as le lien vers ce forum?


----------



## guygoune82 (1 Mars 2005)

Personnelement, je suis sur un PB 12" qu un ami m a ramenne du canada et a part la prise et le faite de s habituer au clavier qwerty, il marche nickel.
Je n ai vraiment aucun souci.
Pour la garantie international sans souci nan plus. Sachant que mac ne tombe pas en panne, je viens de recevoir une reduc de apple france pour souscrire a l apple care car ce petit PB va feter ses un an dans un mois..
Voila


----------



## vincmyl (2 Mars 2005)

Oui ce qui trouble le plus je pense c'est le clavier QWERTY


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Mars 2005)

LOIC77 a dit:
			
		

> tu as le lien vers ce forum?


 
une petite recherche et tu aurais obtenu ça


----------



## Biomac (3 Mars 2005)

Salut,
J'ai un alubook acheté au US. C'est un qwerty... en fait c'est plus pratique qu'un azerty pour les chiffres, le point ou le @ le @. Il te suffit de retenir que 2 deux choses:
- "option + e" pour avoir l'accent aigu
- "option + `" pour avoir l'autre accent,
les autres carractères spéciaux sont peu courrants et sont corrigés par les différents traitements de texte (word, Open Office, Pages, applework...), Mail et autres.
Le wifi est compatible, je l'utilise actuellement avec un Airport Express acheté en France.
Pour la prise, le prob à déjà été vu...
Pour la douane, il te suffit de rentrer en france sans l'emballage...... c'est tout con mais ca marche...


----------



## vincmyl (3 Mars 2005)

Oui c'est comme l'iPod, tu écoutes dans l'avion comme si tu l'avais toujours eut


----------



## zizou (5 Mars 2005)

cela dit, là où je pense l'achat aux USA est intéressé est tout ce qui concerne les produits reconditionnés. En effet, sur l'AS français, c'est les mercredi à 11H et franchement il n'y a pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent. Sur l'AS américain, il y a bcp de choix. Allez voir ceci :
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...7o3hp2yXKyBk1Babt246/1.0.0.11.1.0.6.7.1.0.1.1

Avec un euro à 1,32 $ c'est intéressant si on a de la famille ou un ami aux USA comme c'est mon cas. D'autant plus que là où il réside, la taxe n'est que d'environ 6%. Il suffit alors de faire livrer l portable reconditionné chez lui et il le ramène déballé comme si c'était le sien perso!


----------

